# best place to buy live plants



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i want more live plants really really bad, where is a good place to get them from, a good assortment of them, petco and petsmart dont have anything else that i dont have, i ordered some from a place in AZ that didnt last but about 3 days, lost about 100 bucks, would like to add some color if that is possible, any ideas on what i should get here is the new pic with the others growing good a big THANKS to BEASLBOB for telling how to do substract its working great 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Do you have a Big Als near your place? I got my water lettuce and hygro plants there.... don't always have a HUGE selection (at least at my areas store), but each store is a little different. They've got hygros, java fern, java moss, sword plants, cabomba, banana plants, moneywort, hornswort, ect...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What place in AZ? AZGARDEN?

Try aquariumplants.com, liveaquaria.com, a few others out there that are reputable. Go to a planted site like plantedtank.net and go to their for sale section. I just purchased about 40 plants for $65.

For reddish hues, try these....

Limnophila Aromatica
Rotala Wallichi
Macrandra Red
Ludwigia Colorata
Ludwigia Arcuata
Ludwigia Glandulosa
Ludwigia Ovalis
Ammania Gracilis
Nesea Pedicieleta

As in most of these the amount of color depends on your lighting. Also, I haven't looked to see if they require CO2. The more "special" your plants become the more you may need it.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Holly...no big als around here 

Ben...yes azgardens.com they stink to say a nice word about them, the guy that i talked to said he was the owner peter, he ripped me off on the plants, then 3 days later i had 25 dollar shipping charge as well

what is C02, what would i have to get, how does it work


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've ordered from them once. I ordered plants and live fish. Many of the fish/shrimp didn't make it because they failed to put a heat pack in the box and it just happened to be the day that our temp here dropped down to 50 (was 70 the day before). However, they did give me full credit for everything. Only one type of plant didn't do so well, the others were pretty decent. One thing you have to keep in mind, melting of the plant is common when it gets nto your water. A change in the water parameters and/or the fact the plant may have been grown emmersed will cause this. The plant usually starts getting new growth, but you have to give it that chance before you toss it.

CO2 = Carbon Dioxide. Plants need it to live like we need oxygen. Your water will have it naturally as well as your fish will give off some. Before you jump off into CO2, I would suggest you read up a little on it. There are natural DIY CO2 generators that you can create to go the economical route. Your tank size could possibly be a little out of its range to be effective, just depends. The other route is by pressurized CO2 tank. A little more costly, but not overly so.

By the way, the bamboo listed in your sig will eventually rot. It is not a full aquatic plant.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, I've heard AZ Gardens was awesome..... good to know info'.... Thanks!

I'm pretty sure you can order stuff from Big Al's online.... they don't have a list of live plants online though, so I'm not really sure how that would work. You would maybe have to find the store nearest you, call them and order over the phone?


----------



## mike 1980 (Apr 9, 2011)

I see your from Kentucky, I live in Ohio and go to Meijer's. I would think you should have one close. Ours has a large selection of live plants, and they take good care of them. Also small local fish stores can order whatever you want, and they get lots better deals on shipping. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I've had nothing but bad experience with AZ gardens and never again. It took me over a month of emails to get my refund for fish that I ordered that arrived dead on express shipping and they weren't even the fish that I ordered.

I order a lot of my plants off aquabid, good prices and nice plants. I also get plants from club auctions.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

we have a meijers really close, but notheing there really, im thinking of ordering from aquariumplants.com liked what they had, probley next week order thanks for all your alls help


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

hey Ben, yea i know the bamboo will rot, im abotu to take it out and put the new plants in just didnt wanna do it twice


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello rob. Haven't read all your reply posts, but from the posts I've read on this forum, you have quite a number of people who'd sell you plants. I haven't bought any here, but they're certainly available. 

B


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

ill have to give that a shot, i would rather buy from someone who appreciates the addication as much as everone on here does, ill make a post and get some here, thanks B


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Do you have a Big Als near your place? I got my water lettuce and hygro plants there.... don't always have a HUGE selection (at least at my areas store), but each store is a little different. They've got hygros, java fern, java moss, sword plants, cabomba, banana plants, moneywort, hornswort, ect...


By the way......I love your cat Holly! He or she is sooo cute!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have some duckweed and microsword.Tons and tons of duckweed.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

benitahigg said:


> By the way......I love your cat Holly! He or she is sooo cute!


Thanks! Her name is Kenya. Her brother, Jin, looks nothing like her - he's black and white. Never know what you're going to get in a litter of kittens, lol.

(Not to hijack the thread, lol).


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> I have some duckweed and microsword.Tons and tons of duckweed.


how much microsword do you have? How much are you wanting for it? I think that would look good in front of the driftwood and on the side of it


----------

